# Fuente variable de 0 a 30



## diegoadrada (Mar 19, 2007)

Hola, soy nuevo en esto y me gustaria que me ayudaran, tengo que hacer una fuente de voltaje q se pueda variar de 0 a 30 v y que pueda quedar fija en 5v o en -5v, les pido el favor me digan q conocimientos debo tener, q opciones me recomiendan y si el software eagle que estoy utilizando es bueno, agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## JV (Mar 19, 2007)

Hola diegoadrada, a ver si te entiendo, quieres una fuente que sea variable entre 0 y 30V y que ademas tenga salidas de 5V y -5V?? Porque como lo expresas pareceria que quieres poder poner fija en -5V una fuente positiva. Te falto indicar un detalle importante que es la corriente de dicha fuente.


Saludos..


----------



## swimmercol (Mar 20, 2007)

hola amigo....para lo que quieres necesitas dos fuentes en una sola:

1 variable y 1 fija , en al cual a partir de la fija utilizando diferentes reguladores de voltaje , uno positivo y otro negativo para salida de 5 volts ambos.

existen muchos circuitos de fuentes fijas y variables en la web.....sumergete n ella y seguro encontraras lo que buscas...

saludes suerte!!!


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 20, 2007)

Otra opcion: si NO necesitas la fuente positiva Y la negativa AL MISMO TIEMPO lo que haces es fijarla en 5v y conectas al revés. Esto SOLO va a funcionar si no tenes vinculada la masa a tierra en cuyo caso harías un hermoso corto-circuito. Con esta solución podrías usar tu fuente de 0 a 30V como una fuente negativa.

Saludos.


----------



## gromikov (Mar 22, 2007)

Hola,

Aqui puedes encontrar explicasion sobre el LM317 que te puede ser util para la fuente variable. Tambien hay información sobre otras fuentes y esquiematicos..  

http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/Bill_Bowden/page12.htm

Tambien en mi pagina tengo una fuente basica que te puede ser util.
http://circuits.4000webs.com

saludos


----------

